# Buying user car in Cairo for immediate export



## Roadtrip2011

I know related topics have been up here before, but this case is slightly different;

I am a Swedish citizen and resident with no work-related or personal connection to Egypt. I will arrive in Cairo in October on a tourist visa. I need a car in Cairo for travel outside the country, and will leave Egypt only 48 hours later. I will not return to Egypt. My trip plan is westward, to Casablanca.

Rental car companies prohibit their cars from crossing borders and cannot arrange this (even though several have offices in both locations). There are thus only two alternatives;

1) Find someone in Egypt who would like to have their car taken along the coastal road to Casablanca for free (I'll drive), one-way only, and I can always leave a security deposit should there be any damages to the car or other incidents
2) Buy a used car in Cairo and register it in my own name

With regard to option 2, I have very limited time for bureaucracy, and would therefore need to have as much as possible arranged beforehand.

I can arrange deposits, documents, whatever is required beforehand, but I need to find someone serious on location to both help me and to make sure things float well with the car dealership and authorities.

Of course, there is always the option of buying a used car from someone on this forum, but still we have the issue of transferring the ownership to my name... or does anyone have any other suggestions? All help welcome. The project and my intentions are very serious indeed, but the initial logistics now are the biggest challenge.


----------



## hhaddad

*Forget it*

I am probably being a bit blunt but it seems to me you have a death wish ,even if you arrive to find a car (which is probably impossible) your trip wil cross Libya,Tunis and Algeria all of these are unstable to say the least at the moment.

:confused2:lane:


----------



## etril

Also, the border between Algeria and Morocco is closed. Are you prepared for a long/dangerous detour through the desert?


----------



## iCaesar

Get a Toyota Landcruiser , Or a Landrover Defender or a Military Mercedes G class.. and start driving!
Seriously , This is the type of stuff you could get killed in... i wouldnt do that if i was you.


----------



## Moe599

Hey Roadtrip2011! Get a Bradley fighting vehicle. I heard they can just about get anywhere. You might have to preorder first. Just kidding probably the craziest thing I heard on this forum. I would reconsider that journey.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## hhaddad

saafend said:


> Dont take to much notice Roadtrip i would say 95% of posts on here are nagative. I can only think those that are already here do not want overcrowding so post negative to keep it chilled.
> Saaf


If you think it's negative to say ity's dangerous put your money where your mouth is and do it yourself.


----------



## hhaddad

It seems that some expats in this forum live in a bubble and don't see whats going on around them either they are spending the day on the beach with a couple of cold Stellas in Sharm or not even in Egypt.
The fact is that those of us who sometimes give negative remarks are based on facts as we live outside the touristic areas and in the highly populated areas where we see what is really happening.
Or perhaps we should say the gunfights which happen daily don't really happen or there are no arms(R P GS, GRADS OR KLASHNIS) coming in from Saloum,or attacks on women ,the happenings in Areesh didn't happen also just to keep everyone happy.:confused2:


----------



## saafend

hhaddad said:


> It seems that some expats in this forum live in a bubble and don't see whats going on around them either they are spending the day on the beach with a couple of cold Stellas in Sharm or not even in Egypt.
> The fact is that those of us who sometimes give negative remarks are based on facts as we live outside the touristic areas and in the highly populated areas where we see what is really happening.
> Or perhaps we should say the gunfights which happen daily don't really happen or there are no arms(R P GS, GRADS OR KLASHNIS) coming in from Saloum,or attacks on women ,the happenings in Areesh didn't happen also just to keep everyone happy.:confused2:


I do not drink
I do not do much sunbathing
I live in Hadaba but am in UK at the moment because of recent trouble and thought it was going to spread. I return on 15/09/11 to what in my eyes is my beutiful home. So i have put my $ where my mouth is.
I do not know where you live but you seem like you dont like lt and maybe need to look elsewhere and broaden your horizons.


Saaf


----------



## hhaddad

saafend said:


> I do not drink
> I do not do much sunbathing
> I live in Hadaba but am in UK at the moment because of recent trouble and thought it was going to spread. I return on 15/09/11 to what in my eyes is my beutiful home. So i have put my $ where my mouth is.
> I do not know where you live but you seem like you dont like lt and maybe need to look elsewhere and broaden your horizons.
> 
> 
> Saaf


As it happens I like whwere I live and don't run away every time I see trouble as I haven't left Egypt since I got back in September last year.I live in Agouza and ain't gonna look elsewhere cos I like it where I am.
Regarding put your money where your mouth is I was refering to if you think our remarks to roadtrip2011 were negative take a car and do the trip yourself.


----------



## Roadtrip2011

Hi guys - appreciate your feedback.

Although I disagree with some of it.

Yes Libya is a bit shaky but things are moving in the right direction and hopefully the coastal road will be reasonably ok to travel through in Oct/Nov when I intend to go there.

I've travelled through Siberia, Iran, Palestine/West Bank, East Africa etc etc including war zones before, in rental cars. Also done Vietnam and other crazy traffic countries at good pace with not even a scratch to the car.

I don't think the Libyan people are better or worse than anyone else. In fact, now if the country is opening up I actually think foreigners would be treated reasonably well. I think the Libyan new-dawn excitement and hospitality after the revolution will not go unnoticed. As soon as the last of the government loyalists are gone, Libya would be one of the most interesting places to visit in my opinion.

Instead of buying a car in Egypt, my alternative plan at the moment is to rent a car in each country individually and drive east to west from border to border, walk across, pick up the next car etc.

With regard to Morocco/Algeria, I am of course well aware of the situation. I will take a ferry and "bounce" from Oran (Algeria) via Almeria (Spain) into Melilla (Morocco), and continue from there via car to Casablanca.

Bottom line: The journey is very doable indeed. Anyone who knows of any car rental companies in Libya pls advise. Have tried to get in touch with Europcar (which has two branch offices in Libya) but not getting through via telephone.


----------



## saafend

Roadtrip2011 said:


> Hi guys - appreciate your feedback.
> 
> Although I disagree with some of it.
> 
> Yes Libya is a bit shaky but things are moving in the right direction and hopefully the coastal road will be reasonably ok to travel through in Oct/Nov when I intend to go there.
> 
> I've travelled through Siberia, Iran, Palestine/West Bank, East Africa etc etc including war zones before, in rental cars. Also done Vietnam and other crazy traffic countries at good pace with not even a scratch to the car.
> 
> I don't think the Libyan people are better or worse than anyone else. In fact, now if the country is opening up I actually think foreigners would be treated reasonably well. I think the Libyan new-dawn excitement and hospitality after the revolution will not go unnoticed. As soon as the last of the government loyalists are gone, Libya would be one of the most interesting places to visit in my opinion.
> 
> Instead of buying a car in Egypt, my alternative plan at the moment is to rent a car in each country individually and drive east to west from border to border, walk across, pick up the next car etc.
> 
> With regard to Morocco/Algeria, I am of course well aware of the situation. I will take a ferry and "bounce" from Oran (Algeria) via Almeria (Spain) into Melilla (Morocco), and continue from there via car to Casablanca.
> 
> Bottom line: The journey is very doable indeed. Anyone who knows of any car rental companies in Libya pls advise. Have tried to get in touch with Europcar (which has two branch offices in Libya) but not getting through via telephone.


You are a very positive person and i congratulate you for it.
If you need any more help pm me, anything positive on here their all over it


Saaf


----------



## kevinthegulf

Has it occurred to you that the reason the hire companies in libya are not answering the phone is because they are closed, very likely there vehicles are all on hire (unpaid) to persons unknown who are driving around with machine guns being fired out of the windows.
The lybians are nice people i was there in December, unfortunately there has been and still is a civil war (check the BBC website), this means that there is and will be for the short term future at least a large amount of young people with guns running around, plus quite a few nasty criminals as well.
Also even with Gadaffi gone there will still be underlying tensions.

Its not like clearing up after a football riot, come monday morning everything is back to normal.

There is an insurgency in Algeria, 
I just hope that no special forces people are injured in attempts to rescue you


----------



## saafend

kevinthegulf said:


> Has it occurred to you that the reason the hire companies in libya are not answering the phone is because they are closed, very likely there vehicles are all on hire (unpaid) to persons unknown who are driving around with machine guns being fired out of the windows.
> The lybians are nice people i was there in December, unfortunately there has been and still is a civil war (check the BBC website), this means that there is and will be for the short term future at least a large amount of young people with guns running around, plus quite a few nasty criminals as well.
> Also even with Gadaffi gone there will still be underlying tensions.
> 
> Its not like clearing up after a football riot, come monday morning everything is back to normal.
> 
> There is an insurgency in Algeria,
> I just hope that no special forces people are injured in attempts to rescue you


I would like to retract comment earlier. I did not realise from the origanal post just how dangerous this trip could be. Although im into positive things in life i think after researching this Roadtrip i cannot believe your doing it. Also would like to know for what reason. I congratulate you Roadtrip for having big balls but i would seriously not advise doing this trip. I would go to doctors instead and get them balls checked out there messing with your brain.


Saaf


----------



## iCaesar

This trip Can -and will- get you killed.


----------



## saafend

iCaesar said:


> This trip Can -and will- get you killed. End of Discussion.


Roadtrip, Pay attention to the first part of Caesars comment. 
However he is not yet a moderator so i for one would still like to know for what reason you are doing this. Im intrigued.

Saaf


----------



## iCaesar

saafend said:


> Roadtrip, Pay attention to the first part of Caesars comment.
> However he is not yet a moderator so i for one would still like to know for what reason you are doing this. Im intrigued.
> 
> Saaf


Oh sorry if you misunderstood me. its not like i am closing the thread or something. i am not a moderator or something. Please forgive me for that.Its just ... There is nothing else to be said. It will get the man killed !
He should just open the news channels and see whats happening there =):ranger:


----------



## hhaddad

saafend said:


> I would like to retract comment earlier. I did not realise from the origanal post just how dangerous this trip could be. Although im into positive things in life i think after researching this Roadtrip i cannot believe your doing it. Also would like to know for what reason. I congratulate you Roadtrip for having big balls but i would seriously not advise doing this trip. I would go to doctors instead and get them balls checked out there messing with your brain.
> 
> 
> Saaf


:clap2::clap2:Thanks Saaf.

When I first replied to Roadtrip I knew the dangers by experience first hand,in the 90's me and the wife made a road trip in a camper from Benidorm to Athens via the ex Yugo and unknowingly made a mistake and drove into Pristina just before the war.Got out with the skin of our teeth.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I used to do a lot of hill walking and climbing in my youth and could not believe the amount of self centered people who wanted an adventure with no thought to the people that had to get them out of the sticky mess they often got themselves into....

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Roadtrip2011

Thanks for the feedback. I've read all your great advice above. Some individuals seems to have rather distorted minds in that they have played to much Warcraft on their computers and seem unable to maintain a balanced, analytical and professional tone in their commentary and dialogue with others. Disrespect, slurs, blah blah. Fantastic input, kids.

It is ok to disagree in this world. Disagreeing is fine. But just the small bits of evidence in this forum, simply proves yet again that some people are just not capable of handling and coping with different views and analyses in a calm way. Rude remarks, cocky assertions, teenage-like generalizations.

No wonder there is conflict in this world, with minds like this around. I actually thought most people on this forum would be slightly more mature.

I've spent my last 20 years as a political and economic analyst, largely in/of the developing world and the poorest places on earth. I have travelled through dozens of regions where Western governments prohibit their citizens to go. I have driven through war zones where journalists won't go. In my view, Libya in two months' time will not exactly be like Baghdad in March 2003. But if it is, I'll change my plans.

Otherwise - thanks for all your grown-up comments, children. Back to your Warcraft computer games now, go back to your Wonderland.

Ciao!


----------



## txlstewart

Roadtrip2011 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I've read all your great advice above. Some individuals seems to have rather distorted minds in that they have played to much Warcraft on their computers and seem unable to maintain a balanced, analytical and professional tone in their commentary and dialogue with others. Disrespect, slurs, blah blah. Fantastic input, kids.
> 
> It is ok to disagree in this world. Disagreeing is fine. But just the small bits of evidence in this forum, simply proves yet again that some people are just not capable of handling and coping with different views and analyses in a calm way. Rude remarks, cocky assertions, teenage-like generalizations.
> 
> No wonder there is conflict in this world, with minds like this around. I actually thought most people on this forum would be slightly more mature.
> 
> I've spent my last 20 years as a political and economic analyst, largely in/of the developing world and the poorest places on earth. I have travelled through dozens of regions where Western governments prohibit their citizens to go. I have driven through war zones where journalists won't go. In my view, Libya in two months' time will not exactly be like Baghdad in March 2003. But if it is, I'll change my plans.
> 
> Otherwise - thanks for all your grown-up comments, children. Back to your Warcraft computer games now, go back to your Wonderland.
> 
> Ciao!


A fine case of the pot calling the kettle black..... (For those of you unfamiliar with this phrase, I am referring to the name calling....)

Please attach a note to your lapel that states you will be financially responsible for extracting you from any situation you cannot get out of. Best of luck in your adventure.....


----------



## Lanason

Roadtrip2011 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I've read all your great advice above. Some individuals seems to have rather distorted minds in that they have played to much Warcraft on their computers and seem unable to maintain a balanced, analytical and professional tone in their commentary and dialogue with others. Disrespect, slurs, blah blah. Fantastic input, kids.
> 
> It is ok to disagree in this world. Disagreeing is fine. But just the small bits of evidence in this forum, simply proves yet again that some people are just not capable of handling and coping with different views and analyses in a calm way. Rude remarks, cocky assertions, teenage-like generalizations.
> 
> No wonder there is conflict in this world, with minds like this around. I actually thought most people on this forum would be slightly more mature.
> 
> I've spent my last 20 years as a political and economic analyst, largely in/of the developing world and the poorest places on earth. I have travelled through dozens of regions where Western governments prohibit their citizens to go. I have driven through war zones where journalists won't go. In my view, Libya in two months' time will not exactly be like Baghdad in March 2003. But if it is, I'll change my plans.
> 
> Otherwise - thanks for all your grown-up comments, children. Back to your Warcraft computer games now, go back to your Wonderland.
> 
> Ciao!


Now that has to be the most arrogant post I have read for a long time. One day you will get what you deserve.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Lanason

That is assuming you manage to remove your head from where it appears to be stuck!!!

And yea that probably was childish - it must be the effect you have on us......

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## saafend

Roadtrip2011 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I've read all your great advice above. Some individuals seems to have rather distorted minds in that they have played to much Warcraft on their computers and seem unable to maintain a balanced, analytical and professional tone in their commentary and dialogue with others. Disrespect, slurs, blah blah. Fantastic input, kids.
> 
> It is ok to disagree in this world. Disagreeing is fine. But just the small bits of evidence in this forum, simply proves yet again that some people are just not capable of handling and coping with different views and analyses in a calm way. Rude remarks, cocky assertions, teenage-like generalizations.
> 
> No wonder there is conflict in this world, with minds like this around. I actually thought most people on this forum would be slightly more mature.
> 
> I've spent my last 20 years as a political and economic analyst, largely in/of the developing world and the poorest places on earth. I have travelled through dozens of regions where Western governments prohibit their citizens to go. I have driven through war zones where journalists won't go. In my view, Libya in two months' time will not exactly be like Baghdad in March 2003. But if it is, I'll change my plans.
> 
> Otherwise - thanks for all your grown-up comments, children. Back to your Warcraft computer games now, go back to your Wonderland.
> 
> Ciao!


Roadtrip

iceasar and hhabad are more than entitled to their comments on this forum even if you think they are childish. I for one agree that you should not do this trip for safety reasons. However if you selfishly go ahead with it i hope you realise you are putting other peoples lives at risk NOT just your own. 

I will not sell you a car to do this trip as i have a concions. If you have one, you wont do it especiaaly when its just for financial gain.


Saaf


----------



## iCaesar

saafend said:


> Roadtrip
> 
> iceasar and hhabad are more than entitled to their comments on this forum even if you think they are childish. I for one agree that you should not do this trip for safety reasons. However if you selfishly go ahead with it i hope you realise you are putting other peoples lives at risk NOT just your own.
> 
> I will not sell you a car to do this trip as i have a concions. If you have one, you wont do it especiaaly when its just for financial gain.
> 
> 
> Saaf


Thanks for the backup Saafend. Maybe my answers do sound childish , but if he has been here seeing what we see he wouldn't say that. 2 of my cousins got ripped off on the Army Road (a.k.a Korymat Road , Or the East-side Interstate southbound or whatever you call it... its a 3 lane each side road built and supervised by the army.) A cousin (truck driver) broke down on the road and the bedwians got to him and stole 6 wheels from the truck using the trucks own lift and tire wrench.. No fun when you see an AK-47 pointed to your neck. And that was Before the revolutions even started. My second Cousin got ripped off the same way (he's a merchant , had money and got ambushed on "El Tareeq el zera3y" while changing a tire. Same as always a AK-47 was pointed to his back and he had to give up all the money and mobile phone and everything he had on him.(25000Le) That was after the Revolution , about a month ago.
I have relatives and connections that work as police officers and listening to their stories about how the bedwians ambush anything that drives on wheels is really scary, Opening fire at any passing car that wouldn't stop , How they ripped off whole families and getting anything they want.

Latest issue here we have is stealing 7 cars from under One house in my city in one night. 
Another pretty scene he is missing , Those guys with Rocketlaunchers mounted on their Landcruiser Pickups and AK-47's hanging on their shoulders in Libya
Its pretty scary what this place is turning into. And if he thinks He'd survive This trip , He better go do it and tell us with his updates. 
From where i stand , I better stay childish and safe.


----------



## saafend

Roadtrip2011 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I've read all your great advice above. Some individuals seems to have rather distorted minds in that they have played to much Warcraft on their computers and seem unable to maintain a balanced, analytical and professional tone in their commentary and dialogue with others. Disrespect, slurs, blah blah. Fantastic input, kids.
> 
> It is ok to disagree in this world. Disagreeing is fine. But just the small bits of evidence in this forum, simply proves yet again that some people are just not capable of handling and coping with different views and analyses in a calm way. Rude remarks, cocky assertions, teenage-like generalizations.
> 
> No wonder there is conflict in this world, with minds like this around. I actually thought most people on this forum would be slightly more mature.
> 
> I've spent my last 20 years as a political and economic analyst, largely in/of the developing world and the poorest places on earth. I have travelled through dozens of regions where Western governments prohibit their citizens to go. I have driven through war zones where journalists won't go. In my view, Libya in two months' time will not exactly be like Baghdad in March 2003. But if it is, I'll change my plans.
> 
> Otherwise - thanks for all your grown-up comments, children. Back to your Warcraft computer games now, go back to your Wonderland.
> 
> Ciao!


After that arrogant message i will not be sending you anything that i said on the PM. The only thing ill be sending to help you with your trip will be the mother-in-law (i promised her a holiday years ago). Good luck with it though nonetheless.


Saaf

Thats Saaf not Safe


----------



## DeadGuy

Roadtrip2011 said:


> ..................
> I've spent my last 20 years as a political and economic analyst...............


The only thought that crossed my mind when reading the original post was that there are nicer ways to commit suicide.....

But then the _political and economic analyst_ bit explained it all though......


----------

